# BNEI BRAK Halahi Street Office Towers



## Eyeonthefuture

(Credit:








Oman Architects)


----------



## Eyeonthefuture

Eyeonthefuture said:


> (Credit:
> View attachment 2904756
> 
> Oman Architects)


Bnei Brak—who would have thunk?


----------

